# 110-year-old military heirloom a lucky charm for Cdn. soldier in Afghanistan



## schart28 (1 Jan 2008)

CP http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5jfwf3PI9Q5xVxxBCxWSymrwQmmQg


KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - More than a century ago, a young British army private returned home safely from battle along what is now the Afghanistan-Pakistan border. He later joined the Canadian Forces during the First World War and survived that conflict as well before going on to raise a family.

Four generations later, Pte. Charles Taylor's great -grandson has found himself in the same region battling another insurgency.

Maj. Walter Taylor was among 133 Canadian soldiers to proudly accept his own tour medal on New Year's Day for service in Afghanistan.

"I'm very glad to be able to follow in my great-grandfather's footsteps," Taylor said, clutching his great-grandfather's 1897 service medal for participating in the Trash Campaign.

"But obviously, for the reasons of the goals we're trying to accomplish here, I certainly hope my great -grandchildren aren't still here," the 34-year-old engineer with the 43rd field squadron quipped after the ceremony.

Just days after the Canadian Forces registered it's 78th death in Afghanistan, the Ottawa native said he holds his great-grandfather's medal close to him as a bit of a talisman or good-luck charm.

"I don't really believe in any of the standard big world religions, but they say there's no such thing as an atheist in the fox hole," the Ottawa resident said.

"Everybody needs to believe that there's somebody looking out for them and, in my case, I hope that my great-grandfather is doing that job for me."

While some things in this rugged, strife -riddle country have changed little in 110 years, much else has, he said.

For one thing, his great-grandfather's mission was one of colonization, he said, noting the insurgency took the form of a single tribe's battle for its own independence.

"When the British were here in the 1850s it was to colonize the area against the will of the people," he said.

"We're here at the bequest of the democratically elected government of Afghanistan in order to provide assistance to them in establishing security and stability within their own country."

Canadian troops have spent the better part of the last two years battling the Taliban in the country's volatile south.

Taylor's great-grandfather's war took place slightly to the northeast, around the Khyber Pass linking Pakistan and Afghanistan - more precisely, near the Pakistan city of Oshawa.

At Tuesday's ceremony, Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche told the recipients to be proud of their medals. "You deserve it," he said.

"The mission, however, is not done," he said. "There's still work to do and I know that we will be able to complete this work."

Calling the medal a symbol of the sacrifices they've made to the mission, Laroche suggested the recipients' families also "deserve a part of this medal."

"We also must think of those who gave their lives for this mission," he added. "Those who were also hurt during this operation... I think today is a good time to think about this."

An emotional affair for some, Sapper Matt Anderson couldn't help but break down in tears. The brand new dad said he was thinking of his seven-month-old daughter whom he'd only just started getting to know before he left for his tour in August.

Capt. David Holsworth said he was thinking mostly of colleagues who lost their lives or were injured in battle - people like Gunner Jonathan Dion who was killed by a roadside bomb just three days prior. Four others suffered non-life threatening injuries in the blast.


nice news


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jan 2008)

Good luck charms do wonders for a person's spirit.   Great story and I hope the good major comes home upright with a grand feeling of accomplishment for a job well done.
*picky note..."
Just days after the Canadian Forces registered it's 78th death in Afghanistan"  Did I miss 4?


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jan 2008)

It worked for me.

My lucky charms were as fol:

- St Christopher and St Micheal medalions on my dog tags from my sister, who had them blessed by the local padre

- One of Nancy's rings - she's gone now, but it still got the ring on those tags, which have been put away in my war 'tickle trunk' with all the other stuff I brought home

- A small hand made bomerang a local elderly lady made for me, less than 2 inches long. Kept that in my wallet; and

- An Irish blessing wallet sized card.

Cheers,

Wes


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2008)

A lucky charm works wonders for the individual.

If ti works for YOU, then go for it!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (3 Jan 2008)

Can anyone shed any light on "The Trash Campaign" ? A Google search on Trash Campaign and Afghanistan only revealed only the above story at multiple media outlets.


----------



## geo (3 Jan 2008)

Huh?
What trash campaign?


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Huh?
> What trash campaign?



Did you read the whole thread!!??  >

From the original post (and the subject of the topic) ...



> "I'm very glad to be able to follow in my great-grandfather's footsteps," Taylor said, clutching his great-grandfather's 1897 service medal for participating in the Trash Campaign.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2008)

Assuming the date of 1897 is accurate, I suspect that the campaign is actually "Tirah 1897-98", which was awarded as a clasp to the India Medal 1895-1902.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirah_Campaign


(It is possible the reporter misheard some form of "Tirah's Campaign" as "Trash Campaign".)


----------



## geo (3 Jan 2008)

Whups.... read the original post.... just didn't pay much attention to the quote that was undoubtedly writted down incorrectly by the reporter and missed by the news editor before it went to press.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2008)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Can anyone shed any light on "The Trash Campaign" ? A Google search on Trash Campaign and Afghanistan only revealed only the above story at multiple media outlets.



I think you'd be more properly working for the Battle of Tirah -- 1897 and the uprising in the Khyber Pass.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20080102.AFGHAN02/TPStory/TPInternational/Asia/

http://www.heritage-history.com/www/heritage.php?R_menu=OFF&Dir=wars&FileName=wars_afghan.php

Edited ... I see Michael O'L has beaten me to the goods. The Battle of Tirah is correct as the first link indicates the medal is inscribed as such.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jan 2008)

The famous battle of Dargai was faught in that war, 2 Gordon Highlanders won VCs.

In one of three paintings, you can see a piper, who has been shot through both ankles, pipe on the Highlanders as they battle up towards the Enemy.







The officers mess of the 48th has one of the originals, and it covers an entire wall.

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Edited ... I see Michael O'L has beaten me to the goods. The Battle of Tirah is correct as the first link indicates the medal is inscribed as such.



The described _inscription_ "Tirah 1897-1898: Punjab Frontier" should actuaLly be two clasps on the medal:

"PUNJAB FRONTIER 1897-98"
"TIRAH 1897-98"

Discussion on the British Medal Forum notes:


> "At the medals parade he showed his great grandfather's two-clasp IGS 1895 (Tirah and Punjab Frontier clasps). "


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks all for the information.


----------

